# Boxing/Kick Boxing for Kids



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Hoping someone could recommend a place for an 8 year old to learn boxing, kickboxing, or mixed martial arts. Someplace not too far from Arabian Ranches would be great. Thanks.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Try this... 

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/sportandoutdoor/search


----------

